# SPORE Creature creator



## Overread (Jun 18, 2008)

The demo (and full version) are out - so lets get creating people! (dragons, elves, spirits etc...)
you can get the trial version here
Spore™

you can also buy it, but with not much to do till the game is out later in the year its a bit of a farse - still good playtesting

a few expriments - I think you can also save these files and then put them into your creatures folder in my documents to get the creature


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 19, 2008)

I've been messing with it all day, but haven't taken any shots yet. The creator is so addictive, I could see spending hours just messing with that aspect of Spore. Which seems to be the main draw of the game, its meta game consists of these tiny little gaming nuggets which all types of gamers may enjoy on different levels -- so someone may get caught up in the flOw-like mini-game that you play as your creatures start their cellular journey; world-builders will get their fix, Sims players theirs, etc. etc.

I can't wait


----------



## JDP (Jun 19, 2008)

If I had to make a game, I'd make this one. It sounds awesome. Don't have a pc that can run it though...


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 19, 2008)

What are the min specs?


----------



## Lenny (Jun 19, 2008)

*XP/Vista:* 2.0ghz P4 or equivalent, 768mb RAM, 128mb graphics card, 6gb HD space.
*Mac OS X 10.5.3 Leopard:* Intel Core Duo, 1gb RAM, 4.7gb HD space. 

---

I've been told by many people to download the Creature Creator... methinks I ought to pay them a bit more attention.


----------



## BookStop (Jun 19, 2008)

Well - we've now spent a couple of hours on this, all of us taking turns creating creatures - thanks OR for the suggestion.


----------



## Tansy (Jun 19, 2008)

cool - this has been due out for sooo long


----------



## Overread (Jun 19, 2008)

tip = I was right - if you go to my documents there is a spore folder in there - go to the creatures section of that folder and you will find .PNG files. 
If you attach them to posts here they appear like mine did above, but the best thing is that you can download these  to your computer from others and place the file into your own creatures folder and it contains all the info for you to have that creature!
Try it now with mine


----------



## Alurny (Jun 20, 2008)

Here is my creation


----------



## Cayal (Jun 20, 2008)

He looks like he is squatting for a....twosie....


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 20, 2008)

Ron Gilbert (of MOnkey Island fame) has already done the inevitable Sporn creature.

Grumpy Gamer Sporn

Someone had to do it


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome, my PC should be able to handle it!

Well, it plays Crysis, but I still wasn't sure


----------



## Overread (Jun 20, 2008)

Well I had to try making a dragon - tricky as there are no membrane wings 0 but here is my attempt - and yes I painted it......


----------



## edott (Jul 17, 2008)

This thing is so much fun. the full game keeps crashing my computer though. course the demo is keeping me busy. if you want o got a bunch of short films on my blog. they were fun making. course i have to fight my kids to get to play with it.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Jul 29, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *XP/Vista:* 2.0ghz P4 or equivalent, 768mb RAM, 128mb graphics card, 6gb HD space.
> *Mac OS X 10.5.3 Leopard:* Intel Core Duo, 1gb RAM, 4.7gb HD space.


 
Blimey, 6GB of HD space. now that is 1* BIG* game to have on your system. Will give this game ago.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 29, 2008)

6gb is rather run-of-the-mill these days. I see more of my installs breaking the 8gb barrier. Age of Conan, an MMO I recently started to play (and subsequently had no time to continue playing) clocked in at 26gb out of the box, before the updates.


----------



## Corina (Jul 29, 2008)

Reminds me of a typing thing i used to have when I was younger lol


----------



## Marcus15 (Jul 29, 2008)

I might be buying my own puter today and if it has the right stuff I'll be trying this out.


----------



## SciFiGamer22 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow that is huge!


----------

